# Samsung/Xbox



## franking283 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just purchased a Samsung BD-C6900 BLu-Ray Home Theater System. After hooking it up, I played a movie and it was great...sound and video. When I'm not watching a dvd and I'm watching the tv or playing the Xbox 360 I can't get the surround sound to work. All I get is silence. The surround sound does work when playing a dvd. How can I fix this?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

franking, welcome to TSF :wave:

The unit you referenced appears to be a B-R player not a SS system. Hopefully, there's another model number on the amplifier.

Regardless, you'll have to run a cable from the Audio Out of the XBox to an Audio In on the Samsung. Then go into the menus of both and make sure they're set correctly. Switch the Sam to the proper Input and off you go.


----------

